# Luminosity of Wood



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I have been noticing lately the Japanese or Asian-style lamps. Traditionally rice paper is used for the sides. I am getting some beautiful pieces of spalted maple and I thought the spalting on them would look great as the shade. Since it is not the most stable of woods, I was wondering if anyone knew what the best thickness might be for spalted maple to allow a soft (40w or 60w) light bulb to shine through? 
Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A video of a well known turner Soren Berger.

Worth watching. As you will see Soren mounts a lamp at the side of the blank and then turns until thin enough to see through.

This is a large lampshade, and very skillfully turned.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgsDWb0orSQ


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

+1 for Berger on placing the lamp against the work piece, I have to admit I probably would have done something a little less practical.


----------

